#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: خطای اتصال فلش در ویندوز 10

## ادریس خان

با سلام.وقت بخیر.فلش 8 گیگ دارم داخلش فقط کلیپ صوتی و تصویری داره.ویندوز سیستم 10 هستش.وقتی ب کامپیوتر وصل باشه بخوام روشن کنم پیغام میاد ک فلش از سیستم جدا کنم تا ویندوز بالا بیاد.دلیلش چیه؟ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sabz1

با یک فلش دیگه هم امتحان کن ببین همین مشکل را داره؟

----------


## jaxtor

> با سلام.وقت بخیر.فلش 8 گیگ دارم داخلش فقط کلیپ صوتی و تصویری داره.ویندوز سیستم 10 هستش.وقتی ب کامپیوتر وصل باشه بخوام روشن کنم پیغام میاد ک فلش از سیستم جدا کنم تا ویندوز بالا بیاد.دلیلش چیه؟ممنون


دوست عزیز برای من اتفاق افتاده مخصوصا وقتی مودمهای سیمکارتی که به شکل کول دیسک هست به سیستمم وصل بشه ویندوز بالا نمیاد تا فلش رو دربیارم
به نظر من فلش در بالا امدن ویندوز از روی هارد تداخل ایجاد میکنه

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام احتمالا ویندوز رو با فلش نصب کر ده اند.در تنظیمات بایوس  بوت اولیه    را روی هارد سیستم تنظیم کنید.ببینید نتیجه میده؟

----------

*mahmod31*

----------


## mahmod31

با غیرفعال کردن flash boot در بایوس مشکل حل میشه

----------


## ادریس خان

سلام.ممنون از همه ی دوستاندرسته اگ flash boot در بایوس غ فعال کنیم درست میشه

----------

